# Dutch Shepherd



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My instructor asked if my dog was a Dutch Shepherd. Not that I have anything against Dutch Shepherd's, but he doesn't look anything like them. 

I can't decide if I don't like my trainer, or she doesn't like me, or she doesn't like GSD. 

My answer to her was, "No, he speaks English". I suppose that didn't help matters much. 

She thinks because he sits quietly in the class that he is going to be an aggressive, over bearing dog. Hec - one time Hondo ran through the living room and he cleared off my coffee table and spilled my dt coke. I said, "S.O.B!" (but i used the real words) and Hondo sulked all evening and wouldn't eat his food unless I fed him by hand. 

I dunno - no refunds - I guess I just have to suck it up and pretend she likes me & my dog.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

That's just weird. I'd want my dog to sit quiet and calm in class... weird. I know dogs can get all still and quiet before they go aggressive but sometimes dogs are just good and listen to their skinned folk.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I watch him while in class. He'll watch the other dogs, but mostly out of curiosity. Then he'll loose interest and take a nap. There was even a pit bull who was pushed beyond it's limit (wouldn't walk on a lead) and lost it - attacked the leash before the instructor stepped in and calmed the dog down. Hondo picked up his head and watched, but he didn't have an adverse reaction. (It startled me!) I stated in another thread that he is bored with the whole thing. 

I've been around for a while and I've had a few dogs in my life time. I don't see Hondo becoming an aggressive brute. I'll continue doing my best to give him the foundation he needs to be a good representive to the breed. I'll finish the class, not only because it is a good socialization tool - but we both learn something each time we go in. He is getting much better at OB - 99% because I'm becoming a better teacher.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand why you're offended that the trainer asked if your dog is a dutch shepherd? The simple answer here, instead of making her feel like an idiot for inquiring, is to simply say, "No he is not a dutch shepherd. Dutch shepherds are typically lean body build with brindle coloring." My dog is from XYZ breeding, bloodlines, fill in the blank here. Or if he's adopted, state that he's adopted and you're not really sure what his lines are.

She may not be familiar with the different types of shepherds, or perhaps your dog does look like one TO HER (I'm not saying he does, I have no idea what your dog looks like). Perhaps she doesn't even realize dutch shepherds are an entirely different type, and may think that if the dog is from overseas (if he looks like a non-american line GSD) that it means he is dutch or german, etc.

Why not just take the time to educate? No wonder people get such negative responses with their GSD's. I may not always be smiley sue, full of sunshine and bubbles, but there's nothing more I love to talk about than my dogs. When people ask, show interest with prolonged looks, or approach me, they leave usually knowing more than they probably wanted! I think this is why I get such positive responses when out in public with my dogs. I find it so incredibly sad to read all the stories posted on this forum about people and how they and their dogs interact with the public. Never before have I seen so much negativity about the breed, and of all the places to see it, on a forum created to honor the breed. It's disheartening. This should be a place to talk about promoting the breed, not have constant discussions about sassy comebacks to what are perceived as stupid questions. JMHO anyway

Off my soapbox now......I'm sorry you're having a negative experience with your trainer. My suggestion is to either find a new one, or strike up a conversation with yours instead of getting upset, offended, etc. and not talking to her about it.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Rerun said:


> I'm not sure I understand why you're offended that the trainer asked if your dog is a dutch shepherd? The simple answer here, instead of making her feel like an idiot for inquiring, is to simply say, "No he is not a dutch shepherd. Dutch shepherds are typically lean body build with brindle coloring." My dog is from XYZ breeding, bloodlines, fill in the blank here. Or if he's adopted, state that he's adopted and you're not really sure what his lines are.
> 
> She may not be familiar with the different types of shepherds, or perhaps your dog does look like one TO HER (I'm not saying he does, I have no idea what your dog looks like). Perhaps she doesn't even realize dutch shepherds are an entirely different type, and may think that if the dog is from overseas (if he looks like a non-american line GSD) that it means he is dutch or german, etc.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: nice post Rerun.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Rerun, are you saying we should educate instead of deprecate? Sheesh, you just take the fun out of it

To the OP-- I had a breeder of German Shepherds comment on the "nice Dutchie." She was speaking of a dark sable workingline! I once called a solid liver German Shorthaired pointer a lab mix..... did not know they came in solids. Now I do.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I understand what you are saying - and I might have a chip on my shoulder, and might come across as being a little on the offensive side....ok, a lot on the offensive side. But I was pretty much venting here and didn't intend to sound as if I was stating my trainer is an idiot. 

She does know the GSD - she bred them for years. She trains dogs for police work. This is one of the reasons I chose her class. She is now on the Doberman flavor. 

And I suppose I wanted her to tell me all of the wonderful things she saw in my dog, and not point out the fact that the dog (that I paid BIG bucks for) has- floppy ears, wobbly butt & long hair. I guess his attitude is one of my favorite things about him so I am a little sensitive about it. 

I didn't know what a Dutch Shepherd looked like (or was) so when I looked it up - it looks nothing like my dog. I'm at the office and can't upload a picture - but I'll try when I get to the house. But I'm pretty sure they have nothing in common - Black and tan, plush coat with a saddle vs Brindle (various coats). Nothing wrong with a Dutch Shepherd - I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Lilie said:


> and not point out the fact that the dog (that I paid BIG bucks for) has- floppy ears, wobbly butt & long hair. I guess his attitude is one of my favorite things about him so I am a little sensitive about it.


Some people think it's "ok" to critique, especially when they think they know the breed really well. But if she's just doing it to poke fun at him, or in a manner that is otherwise rude and insensitive, I would say something as politely as possible (if you are attempting to salvage the rest of the course) about how you love your dog despite what she may perceive as "flaws," and you feel it makes him all the more special. Tell her you understand that these are, technically, breed faults, you aren't planning to breed your dog and you simply want to continue the class to ensure he receives the best training possible. See if that puts a stop to the snide remarks.

I would be sensitive to the remarks as well if they are in an actual negative light.

You'll never see me post in the "ears up" forum. My first GSD was an unregistered $20 puppy 18ish years ago from a mom and pup petstore. He had floppy ears, and was a little short and stubby. So I get irritated too when people complain, say they are stressed and worried, etc.. about their ears not standing up. Who cares? The dog is still the same dog no matter which direction his ears point.  My czech puppy was adopted by me, but purchased for "big bucks" (we'll use your phrase  ) by his former owner. Both of his ears "can" stand all the way up when he's very alert, but one of them still tips forward. I think it's ADORABLE. Can't tell you how many people have said something about it already, and one person even said "too bad about that one ear!" I said "yeah, it's too bad the other one doesn't tip forward to match."


----------

